# deadly spiders



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im moving to my grandmas house soon and being that its an old house i can find spiders all around.ive seen a black widow with a web in her toilet when she went away for a few weeks,theres a lot in the backyard too.ive also seen my share of brown recluses.i also caught a black widow near my house the other day.my sis calls here scarlet.

has any one else seen any poisenous spiders any where?


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

mmm the pet store where they belong


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spiders go where the food is. I am not a big fan of spraying for insects but in this case I would do something. Depending on how senitive you are to the venom, those guys can range from serious to deadly.


----------

